# R8 V10 LED question



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got my R8 V10 - amazing car. I would never go back to a Gallardo... 
Anyway, here's my issue. According to Audi, the V10 R8 is fully LED based - even the headlights. 
HOWEVER, to my deep deception, the license plate lights on my car are normal "yellowish" bulbs that looks like crap on a car like this. So I was wondering if they all come like this or if it's because I have a Canadian model and some possible weird regulation on lights? 
According to Audi's Press Release, they should be all led - including the license plates lights. 
So, for those who have access to a US or EURO version, can you check if the license plates lights are LEDs? 
Thanks.
Pat
_Modified by patpeterson at 6:44 PM 8/13/2009_


_Modified by patpeterson at 6:45 PM 8/13/2009_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hello Pat and welcome to Fourtitude and the world of Audi! 
Unfortunately, I think Audi has jumped the gun. Your license plate lights are standard bulbs.
However, that is easily remedied. Give us a call/email and we can send you out a set of LED to retrofit.


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

Congrats! My V10 should be here in Oregon in the next few weeks.

Would you mind telling us about you nav, system?
Does it have the hi-rez screen, media button, radio or FM/A/ button, 3d maps. and sat.traffic?
Also, if you don't mind, can you tell me the last 3 digits of your VIN.
Canada might be different, but some of us here are trying to figure out if we are getting the new updated nav. system or not.
Thanks and enjoy your car!!!








Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

OEMPlus,
What lights are on the US car over the license? Do we need to convert ours to LEDs also?
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Steve, you have the standard double-ended 12v bulbs that any late model car has. We can send up some LED if you want the nice white look with your car...


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

Thanks for the info......how do they hook in? Is it a big job or a do-it-yourself thing???
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

Thanks for your quick reply. 
I bought some LEDs from another company but I'm getting the bulb error due to a lower voltage. What type of replacement do you have? Any picture?
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

It seems I have a new nav with a much higher resolution. It has the media button. As I live in Canada, we do not have traffic updates thru sats so I can't tell you.
Hope this help.
Pat


_Modified by patpeterson at 3:06 PM 8/15/2009_


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

Thanks Pat....I'm happy to hear about the higher resolution and media button on your nav system. That means that you got the new nav. system!
So I can assume my car, which is still on the transport, will most likely have it also, as I have been told by Audi of America. Yours is the first confirmed customer car with the new system we have on record. 
Now we need to solve the LED problem!
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

According to my dealer I was the first R8 V10 in Canada if not in the USA. So I assume you are quite safe for the new nav system. The sound of the engine is amazing, it feels more "Italian" than the V8.


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

Thanks Pat......great to "hear"! I can't wait until mine comes. So far no one can tell me exactly when it will arrive here. All they know is it is at the Port of Houston. Then it is trucked up here. Hopefully I'll get it the last week of the month or early September.
I'll be following this thread still because I am interested in the LED lights over the license plate also.
It sounds like it can be done....just waiting till we hear more from OEMPlus!
Thanks for your input. Enjoy your car.
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

Steve,
I took a couple of pictures of my car FYI:
The LED vs stock light on the license plate
The new MMI system
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...4965/ 
Have fun,
Pat


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

Thanks for the shots. It looks great. The nav. system has the media button and the FM/AM button. Some I have seen say radio. Does your Sat radio get chosen via the "media" button or the "FM/AM" button.
As long as the screen is hi rez, and the media button is there, it appears to be the new one. Do the maps on the nav system show a 3d view? This is also on the new system,
How did you do the lights? The white is far far







better looking and I want to do the same! Wow, I can't believe Audi would miss that!!!!
Thanks.
Steve


_Modified by vee10r8 at 1:27 PM 8/15/2009_


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

Wow, you're quick...
The FM/AM button also includes SAT (if you look carefully, you will see an antenna drawing between FM and AM). Also, I believe it has 3D view from the settings - did not used the GPS so far.
As for the LED, I took some I ordered last year for another car. The problem is that I get a fault code as the car thinks my bulbs are burned as the LEDs do not take enough power. I know how to solve this via some electronics, but I don't want to mess with the car. I will try to find LEDs that do not trigger the code.
Pat


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

Me again... Just uploaded new pictures. Just visit the same URL - You will see more information on the NAV. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...4965/


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

Wow...talk about fast...the V10 must be souping you up too!








Well it is great confirmation that the cars are coming through with the latest nav plus system! You hate to buy a new car and then a week later they change something!!!!
I'll follow, and if you wouldn't mind, if you could keep me informed on how you solve the light issue. The white is a must, as you point out. How crazy to send the car out with yellow lights in such an obvious place. It sounds like OEMPlus can help solve this issue. They are really nice and will do everything they can to help.
Talk to you soon....
Steve
P.S. Which "side" of Canada are you on? I'm originally from upstate NY.....200 miles south of Montreal....then lived in Rochester NY, across from Toronto, and now Portland.....just a short hop from Vancouver! Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

Just looked at the pictures. Terrific. Thanks. The new system is there!
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (vee10r8)*

Yes, let's keep in touch for the LED. Even the trunk light (front) is an LED! This is ridiculous...
I'm from Quebec City (2 hours north of Montreal). It's funny, I've been to Rochester and Portland for business so I know those places.
Pat


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: R8 V10 LED question (patpeterson)*

If you ever get to Portland again, look me up!
Steve
[email protected]


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The bulbs we sell won't give you an error on the dash, but I don't have pics of them here (I'm in the Long Beach airport, heading to JFK). If you email [email protected], Josh will be able to get you a set. They aren't expensive...


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

Thanks...I'm sure a lot of us will want the bulbs!
So is it just a simple bulb







change?
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Here is our answer to the LED license plate lights!








From: OEMplus [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 9:04 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: LED Lights for R8 License Plate
Hello Steve, 
We just listed them on our website under the R8 Lighting section for everyone’s convenience and yes you can post our response on the Fourtitude forum. 
Regards, 
Josh 
_____________________________________________
From: Steven B. Forrest [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 8:58 AM
To: 'OEMplus'
Subject: RE: LED Lights for R8 License Plate

Thanks for your really fast reply Josh. I definitely want a set. There is another guy here in Portland who might also, so I’ll get back to you on how many sets we want to get.

Can I post your reply on the Fourtitiude forum?
Also, to order, can I call you with my CC # and address to order, or is there a secure site which will list the number of the bulbs that I should use to order?
I appreciate your help.
Steve
_____________________________________________
From: OEMplus [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 8:36 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: LED Lights for R8 License Plate
Hello Steve, 
The bulbs that we use are a Festoon Style bulb and uses two superflux 0.5 watt LEDs. The size of the bulb is 37mm x 10mm and the color temperature is 8000K hyperwhite. The retail for $40 + shipping. 
Regards, 
Josh


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Great. I just ordered a set.
Pat


----------



## drbf (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (patpeterson)*

I need a set as well. Stock lights are quite dimhttp://forums.thecarlounge.net/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=59941576#


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Hi Steve,
Did you receive your LEDs? Mine are coming soon thru UPS. 
Thanks,
Martin


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patpeterson)*

Hi Martin,
Mine are due today by UPS. I hope they are easy to install!
So far the car is terrific.
Talk to you soon....after I get the bulbs in!

Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Well the bulbs came and I put them in. It is a little hard getting out the screws from the lens covers so be careful.
Unfortunately one of my LED lights didn't work. Josh at OEMPlus said to switch the bulbs to the opposite sides, but the one that didn't work, still didn't work!
Josh is sending out another pair ASAP.
Hopefully these will work and I can get the screws out and back in without so much trouble.
The color of the white one was great however. So I can wait until the replacements come!
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Steve,
Got the LEDs today. Both of them works well. 
However, I'm still getting the license plate lights error on my dash. Maybe that will disappear eventually. 
I do not have a good feeling. I may have to put the original bulbs to see what it does. Will keep you posted on the progress.
Pat


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patpeterson)*

Well I agree Pat. There is definitely a problem with the OEMPlus bulbs for me also!
I got my 2nd set today and tried them. Again, 1 would work but 2 wouldn't! I could change them all around and use any of them with the std. incandescent without problem.....but when using 2 of the LED bulbs, only 1 worked and the other was out!
I a very tired of playing with these! I'm going to return them to OEMPlus and stick with the std. bulb.
Maybe the V10 has a different wiring system than the V8....I don't know, but I am very frustrated!!!!!!
Let me know what you do.
If anyone out there tries the OEMPlus LED bulbs in a US or Canadian V10, please post your result here so we know if it is just us, or if it is the bulbs!
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

This is weird as both leds works on my car. However, I still get the error message.
My brother owns a Porsche Cayman and he had the same problem you have with any leds he tried. They would never work at the same time!
Maybe you should try standard bulbs but with superwhite look (if that exists - but I'm pretty sure) that will help for the look.
Pat


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patpeterson)*

Yea, super-whites would be great! I wonder where you get them?
Until OEMPlus can sort out my problem, I'm sticking with the incandescents! It must be a wiring or some type of auto-sensing problem that makes this weird stuff happen.
Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Pat,
Did you get the LED situation resolved?
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

No. They work but they throw an error signal which is unacceptable.


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patpeterson)*

Hopefully OEMPlus is working on this problem!
Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

Hi Pat and OEMPlus!
Any progress on the LED light problem?
Pat did you get yours to work without the warning light coming on?
Steve


----------



## patpeterson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vee10r8)*

After several test I came to the conclusion their LEDs are not compatible at all. Actually they are not better than what I bought from another dealer. 
I bought some LEDs kit for my Q5 and I'm looking at modifying the kit to make it compatible with my R8. This will be my winter project while the car is stored for winter!
Regards,
Pat


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Pat. That is really interesting info. 
I wonder what the OEMPlus guys are doing.
Let me know how your project goes!
Steve


----------



## vee10r8 (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess Rich and Josh never found out the cause of the problem with the LED lights they were selling. It must be a wiring incompatibility with the 2010 V10s???
Steve


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

No, we haven't figured out the root cause yet. We'll have a V10 here next month and will do some addt'l testing on it...


----------

